
The Origins of Pattern Theory: Christopher Alexander at OOPSLA (1996) - gdubs
http://www.patternlanguage.com/archive/ieee/ieeetext.htm
======
schiffern
If you haven't, I highly recommend _A Pattern Language._ It's full of
fascinating insights into the ways functional design interacts with our lives
(and perhaps moreso, how dysfunctional design impedes it).

[http://www.amazon.com/Pattern-Language-Buildings-
Constructio...](http://www.amazon.com/Pattern-Language-Buildings-Construction-
Environmental/dp/0195019199)

~~~
jnicholasp
Seconded. This is a really fascinating book for anyone who is interested in
how space and environment affect us, or anyone who wants to build or remodel
their own home/office/pub/any other human-used space. Whether or not you agree
with any of the particular patterns (and there are hundreds), the authors'
discussion of why they think each one is worth considering will make you think
more deeply about the way buildings function and influence our behavior, and
will prompt better, clearer ideas for how you want the spaces you live in to
work for you.

~~~
gdubs
It really is an incredible work. It changed the way I look at architecture,
but also community and the importance of 'human scale' interaction.

------
ComNik
There is a recording available as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98LdFA-
_zfA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98LdFA-_zfA)

